# Brain-eating amoeba in water supply in Texas discovered



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 29, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/09/28/brain-eating-amoeba-texas/

As if 2020 couldn't get any worse, now we have amoebas wrecking people's brains in Texas via infesting the tap water where at least 5 counties are affected.

My question is, even with the city switching to a stronger chlorine solution, the water has to go somewhere. How much of this water has spread to elsewhere? Could it be in other states? Or can this be contained?


EDIT: Apparently, this happened earlier this month in Florida as well. Dear God...

https://www.webmd.com/brain/news/20200911/florida-teen-dies-from-brain-eatring-amoeba


----------



## Chary (Sep 29, 2020)

as if we didn't have enough reason to not drink tap water...


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 29, 2020)

These amoebas are rare, but common enough to hear about them pop up every year or so. They love warm water.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 29, 2020)

2020 don't ever end, baby <3


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 29, 2020)

So rather than lead in the water Texas declared hold my beer, though being Texas they will likely be filling their water with a different type of lead as a result of this.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 29, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> So rather than lead in the water Texas declared hold my beer, though being Texas they will likely be filling their water with a different type of lead as a result of this.



Free chlorine according to the article, in fact.


----------

